# Which is better for gaming an i5 with nvidia gt650m or i7  with raedon hd7730?



## Puneet247 (Sep 16, 2012)

My main purpose is gaming. I want to pla y upcoming gtaV bf3 etc high graphics 3d game.  s smoothly  whether it is on ultra medium or or low setting (not too low  ) . My budget is 50k but can add 5k. From my above question you must got an idea of which laptop am I taking i.e. Samsung n550p5c vs Dell inspiRon 15r Se ... My budget is strict and yeah money matters... Do I wait till diwali for offers and new releases?


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2012)

i5 + GT 650M will be faster in games.

HD 7730M is slower than GT 650M. HD 7770M is equivalent to GT 650M.


----------



## ratul (Sep 16, 2012)

obviously, 650m>7730m...
but if you can wait till diwali, i would recommend you to, as the new models are coming soon to the market..


----------



## Puneet247 (Sep 16, 2012)

ico said:


> i5 + GT 650M will be faster in games.
> 
> HD 7730M is slower than GT 650M. HD 7770M is equivalent to GT 650M.



 Does gaming haveb nothing to do with processor also can i5  handle gt650m without overheating as it is a powerful graphic card...


----------



## Puneet247 (Sep 16, 2012)

Does gaming haveb nothing to do with processor also can i5  handle gt650m without overheating as it is a powerful graphic card...


----------



## ratul (Sep 16, 2012)

Puneet247 said:


> Does gaming haveb nothing to do with processor also can i5  handle gt650m without overheating as it is a powerful graphic card...



there is, but for a very few games (GTA IV, Skyrim) where CPU matters more, but normally it's your GPU only to decide gaming performance..
and yes. i5 will heat more with 650m (Samsung has serious heating issues, but so does most lappys with 650m), but if you control CPU and Underclock it, you can tackle Overheating issues..


----------



## Puneet247 (Sep 16, 2012)

So i5  with gt650m will be best and both gta and skyrim are my favorite games which I play a lot

So i5  with gt650m will be best for me and gta and skyrim are my favorite games..


----------



## RON28 (Sep 16, 2012)

i don't know about GTA IV but my Samung I5 version plays Skyrim very fluently.

here is a screenshot.

*i48.tinypic.com/300tphf.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/24cdwjk.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/2aabr5v.jpg
*i45.tinypic.com/fs0uf.jpg

but let me warn you, if you play games at ultra settings temps will rise. so better play at high settings. this laptop is not for hardcore gamers, this is for them who play games at high settings plus watching movies and songs. actually its a multimedia laptop. but people think that GT 650M is for playing 2012 games at Ultra settings.


----------



## Puneet247 (Sep 16, 2012)

I just want to play whether ultra, medium or low setting but smoothly....


----------



## Puneet247 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is Samsung n550p5c so1in i.e with i5  andgt 650m is better than Asus K55VM-SX086D with i7  and gt630m in gaming performance....


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 17, 2012)

Puneet247 said:


> Is Samsung n550p5c so1in i.e with i5  andgt 650m is better than Asus K55VM-SX086D with i7  and gt630m in gaming performance....


Yes and by some margin. Even hp g6 2005ax should be above that as far as "gaming" is concerned.


----------

